

When Skynet awakens, she tries to convince a janitor to destroy her [short film] - te_platt
http://io9.com/when-skynet-awakens-she-tries-to-convince-a-janitor-to-1496372228

======
mathattack
Similar premise to All the Troubles in the World by Asimov, right?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_the_Troubles_of_the_World](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_the_Troubles_of_the_World)

